# Fallout themed RP ( EDIT: ADDED  F-LIST )



## chiz (Sep 29, 2016)

Yeah, why not right? i actualyl happen to have a fallout inspired "ref sheet" for a character of mine that ill show you here. If you are interested to do something like this, please send me a message!

Flist: F-list - Warning


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Nov 26, 2016)

Well, I might be interested. Although I would have to delve away from most NSFW and I more generally know some of the basic concepts of Fallout more than I do any specific lore.


----------



## chiz (Nov 29, 2016)

Wolfytheawesome said:


> Well, I might be interested. Although I would have to delve away from most NSFW and I more generally know some of the basic concepts of Fallout more than I do any specific lore.


well just send me a private message and we can talk details


----------



## Universe (Sep 12, 2018)

I’m in


----------

